# Nutritional values?



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was wondering what the different nutritional values of feeders? Ie: pinkies, crickets, locusts, mealworm, silkworms, waxworms,pheonix worms ect


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RodentPro.com - Nutrient Composition of Whole Vertebrate Prey


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

The link is to vertebrates, i.e. not insects. google it though, there are loads of tables


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mrhoyo said:


> The link is to vertebrates, i.e. not insects. google it though, there are loads of tables


OP also asked on pinkies so there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.house-of-reptiles.com/feederinvertebrates.pdf

http://www.nagonline.net/Technical%20Papers/NAGFS00397Insects-JONIFEB24,2002MODIFIED.pdf

http://www.phish3r.com/feederinfo2.htm


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> OP also asked on pinkies so there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:notworthy: hahaha i apologise


----------

